# New to Saltwater



## ebay04chris (May 3, 2007)

Hi i am new to the form and saltwater tanks.I'm getting a 72g bowfront 2 morrow.It doesn't come with anything except the stand.I want my tank to look nice but i dont know what brands are better than others.If anyone could help me it would be much appericated.

Thank you
Chris


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Chris

Nice to see you want to keep marines etc, 

you will need to do a lot of research (starting here on this form & various sites, books etc) for answers to what brands are better than others!!

Depending on what you intend to keep in your tank (fish only or corals,fish etc) will greatly influence what equipment you will need to purchase to maintain them!

Setting up a saltwater tank correctly, is the one of the most important things to get right from the beginning!

There will be lots of good advice on this forum, which along with various internet sites & books etc on the subject, should make the setting up a lot easier.

You can not afford to get it wrong from the very beginning, else you will have wasted your time & money & you will quit before you have had chance to enjoy keeping marines! 

Hope this helps you any way


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

ebay04chris said:


> Hi i am new to the form and saltwater tanks.I'm getting a 72g bowfront 2 morrow.It doesn't come with anything except the stand.I want my tank to look nice but i dont know what brands are better than others.If anyone could help me it would be much appericated.
> 
> Thank you
> Chris


Like the last post do alot of research of what type of tank setup you want. Like a reef, FOWLR, or just fish with base rock. Because the reef system needs top notch lights if you do SPS corals, and alot of equipment that the fish only systems necessarily dont need. And as for what brands are the best that will be your decision because you will hear many different views on different manufacturers. Some will say this piece of equipment is the best while others will say its garbage. But decide what type of tank you want to go for and will can guide you in what type of equipment and recommend brands.


----------

